# Endeavour Class XI Cruiser



## Morrus (Oct 20, 2015)

I have just uploaded Endeavour Class XI Cruiser to the downloads area.

The Endeavour class cruiser is designed for long, multi-year missions. Primarily assigned as an exploration vessel, Endeavours can also be tasked to military service, and prove extremely capable when they do so.  These ships are outfited with laboratories, excellent medical facilities, along with leisure facilties for the 400-strong crew.

You can find the file here in the downloads section.  Please use this thread for comments.


----------

